# Rutenrohr selbermachen



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Im Winter verfalle ich immer meinem Bastelwahn.
Wie wäre es denn mit einem Transportrohr für die Ruten?
Die  Futterrale  die bei den Ruten dabei sind schützen  die  Ruten ja nicht wirklich.
Und da ich so viele verschiedene Rutenlängen habe (von ner 1m Spinnrute bis hin zur fast 2m Karpfenrute habe) möchte ich mir Rutenrohre bauen.
Mein Plan sieht so aus:
Im Baumarkt  PVC  Rohre  mit dem entsprechenden  Durchmesser für jede Rute holen und  entsprechend  zusägen. 
Für den Deckel und den Boden einfach ein etwas größeres Rohr drüberschieben welches am Ende tu ist und fetich ist das Rohr.

Gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht und kann  seine Erfahrungen mit uns teilen?

Euer Feeder-Freak


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Für den Deckel und den Boden einfach ein etwas größeres Rohr drüberschieben welches am Ende tu ist und fetich ist das Rohr.


Es gibt solche speziellen Muffen wie bei Chipsdosen von Princles etc. welche dafür sicher besser geeignet sind. #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Stimmt....

Feeder-Freak

P.S. Es heißt  Pringles |supergri.


----------



## Jan77 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Und die Polsterung??

Wenn ich wüsste wie ich die im inneren des PVC-Rohres hinbekomme, hätte ich mir schon längst ein solches gebastelt.

Das Rohr alleine mit dem Abschluss ist ja nicht das Problem. Aber die Ruten im inneren sollen ja auch schick gepolstert sein.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

hab ich auch immer so gemacht !
HT Rohre aus'm Baumarkt auf die richtige Länge und fertich !
gibts als 60 er für eine Rute oder als 100 er wo dann schon bis zu 3 reinpassen ...
ebenso gibts dafür Muffen und Deckel als Abschluß die exact passen ...
vergiß aber nicht ein paar Lüftungslöcher in den Deckel oder Boden zu machen |bla: sonst kämpfst du dir den Wolf beim wieder auseinander kriegen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

..aber ansonsten habe ich es für meine kopfruten, und anderen ruten genauso gemacht, das problem bei längeren ruten sind die rutenringe, da das rohr dann viel zu groß im ducrchmesser wird und der transport an den angelplatz dadurch etwas eingeschränkt wird, weil Du dann eventuell nicht alle ruten in deine Rutentasche bekommst... achja und die extra Muffen habe aich auch genommen

MfG
Allroundtalent​


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Mist, hab ich vergessen#q#q#q#q.
Gibt es von eurer Seite Vorschläge  wie man so  wa hinbekommt?
Ich überleg auch noch mal.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Ich war wohl zu spät...
Die Antwort war auf Jan77 Frage.


----------



## fly-martin (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Hi

hmmm ... zu diesem Thema gab es schon mehrere Threads - einfach mal die Suche benutzen!

Ansonsten hab ich soetwas auch auf meiner Website .... guckst Du hier


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Wie wäre es denn wenn man 2 Regenrinnen mit Scharnieren an der längs Seite verbindet und die Hälften dann mit Schaumstoff auskleidet.
Dann hat man fast einen Rutenkoffer.
An den Enden  auch einfach  die  Muffen draufstecken.
Und als Verschluß nimmt man  Einmachglasgummies.


----------



## fly-martin (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

zum Thema Polsterung :

nimmst einfach eine dünne Isoliermatte ( 10mm ) und schneidest Du so, daß sie in das Rohr passt


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Spitzen Homepage.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Forellenhoschi (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

@fly-martin

Schöne HP, bzw. gute Bau/Bastelanleitungen hast du da zusammengetragen,
besonders der Tip mit dem Beach-Quiver gefällt mir sehr gut,
ich dachte schon einmal daran mit für das Barbenangeln im Strom eine ähnliche Montage aus Stippe und Rute zu bauen, wie die Brandungsangler das machen, deine Idee gefällt mir aber noch besser!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Fishaholic (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Tolle Seite! Hab sie gerade zu meinen Favoriten hinzugefügt. 

Vergesst wirklich die kleinen Löcher nicht, oder baut ein Ventil ein. Ich hab mal versucht meine Ruten aus nem Kanalrohr mit Muffen herauszubekommen, nach nem Flug aus den USA! Danach war jedenfalls n Loch drin =))


----------



## Baby281102 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Moin moin eine frage hätte ich da mal , wie machst du das mit der Polsterung ??? Oder zekratzen die Ruten nicht wenn sie in diesem Rohr herum fallen ????????????????? 
Grüß e Jens


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Ich habe auch so ein PVC Rohr zum Rutentrasport. Gepolstert habe ich da aber nichts. Die Ruten, drei Stück gehen rein, sind in ihren mitgelieferten Futteralen. Das hat bis jetzt immer sehr gut geklappt und zerkratzt wird da auch nichts.

Wenn es allerdings mit dem Flieger zum Angeln gehen soll ist so ein Rohr nichts. Dann muss man sich schon was richtiges Kaufen.


----------



## Fishaholic (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Wenn ihr auf www.cabelas.com oder www.basspro.com bestellt bekommt ihr die Ruten direkt in ordentlichen Rohren zugeschickt. Versandkosten gehen, aber der Zoll schlägt gut zu.


----------



## Hadley (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

*Hallo Leutz !*

*Habe hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Transportrohr*
*das ich mir gebastelt habe.*
*Es ist eine Menge Arbeit,aber es lohnt sich.*
*Das Rohr habe ich aus der Sanitärabteilung im *
*Baumarkt.*
*Größe des Ausschnitts anreißen und mit der Stichsäge*
*aussägen.*
*Entsprechende Blindmuffen für die Rohrenden sind auch*
*als Standart im Baumarkt erhältlich.*
*Den Deckel habe ich aus Aluminium selber gekantet,*
*alle 3mm eine Kantung von 2°.*
*Es funktioniert aber auch,wenn ihr euch ein Rohr*
*in der nächsten Größe besorgt und daraus den*
*Deckel schneidet.*
*Den Deckel dann mit Klavierband mittels*
*Blindsenknieten befestigen.*
*Die Räder (gibt es auch im Baumarkt) am dickeren*
*Rohrende anbringen (am besten mit selbstsichernden*
*Muttern).*
*Den Griff am anderen Ende des Rohres anschrauben.*
*Nun das Rohr mit wetterfestem 10mm dicken*
*Kunststoff nach euren Vorstellungen unterteilen,*
*Halbkreise mit der Stichsäge aussägen und von*
*außen verschrauben (3,0 X 30mm Senkschrauben)*
*anschließend die Löcher verspachteln.*
*Aus den Resten des Deckelausschnittes *
*Anschlagleisten für die Zubehörklappen schneiden,*
*bündig mit der Oberkante der Unterteilungen*
*verschrauben und ebenfalls verspachteln.*
*Die Klappen für die Zubehörabdeckungen zuschneiden*
*und mit Senkschrauben von außen mit Klavierband*
*befestigen.*
*Für die Zuhaltung der Klappen Magnetschnapper*
*anbringen.*
*Die Zubehörklappen mit 30mm großen Löchern*
*versehen (Öffnung) und Rutenhalter (Gartengerätehalter*
*oder große Kabelklemmen) anbringen.*
*Jetzt noch 6mm große Löcher in die Rohrklappe*
*bohren,die Löcher auf das Rohr übertragen und*
*mit einer Gewindebohrung**(4mm)versehen.*
*Zur Zuhaltung des Deckels 4mm Rendelschrauben*
*eindrehen.*
*Wer es mag kann das Rohr dann noch nach seinem*
*Geschmack lackieren.*


*Gruß: Hadley #h *


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Potzblitz,
saubere Arbeit!!!! #6 #6 #6 
War das mal so ein schnödes graues Kunststoffrohr???
Das hast du dich aber echt ins Zeug gelegt.


Ich hab neulich durch Zufall ein ca. 3 m langes Stück
PVC-Rohr, grau mit Durchmesser etwa 300 mm ! abstauben
können. Es lag in meiner Firma im Schuttcontainer!!
(Jetzt liegts in der Garage, meine Frau hat wieder gejubelt|uhoh: )
Daraus möchte ich mir vielleicht eine Art Ruten-Autodachbox
für Urlaubsfahrten basteln.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Grottenolm (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

.... dolles Gerät !

Da hast Du aber schön sauber "gebastelt"

Fällt das nicht unter das "Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz"?;+ Pershing oder SS 20, könnte man beim Zoll vermuten - also Vorsicht...|kopfkrat

Ich hab seit ein paar Jahren so ein Rohr im Gebrauch, auch für Flugreisen, ist glaub ich von PLANO.

Bisher gute Erfahrungen. Ich polstere die Ruten mit einem kleine Handtuch aus, damit Sie nicht umherrutschen.

Viele Grüße vom  - Grottenolm -


----------



## Fishaholic (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Saubere Arbeit!  Aber doch recht aufwendig.


----------



## Hadley (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Fällt das nicht unter das "Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz"?;+ Pershing oder SS 20, könnte man beim Zoll vermuten - also Vorsicht...|kopfkrat

*@Grottenolm*
*Da hast du recht !*
*Wenn dir eins sicher ist dann die genaue Kontrolle ! |supergri *


----------



## Fishaholic (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Die vorgenommene Bastelei muss noch etwas zurückstehen. Da mein Hund trächtig ist, kann ich mich da mit Wurfbox und "intelligentem " Hundespielzeug austoben. #d


----------



## hochuli (27. März 2013)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Hallo, Gibt es davon Bilder? Es würde mich interessieren wie es aussieht. Ein Rutenrohr selbst zu machen, scheint die einzige Lösung zu sein, wenn man für die Ruten genug Platz darin haben will. Mit freundlichen Grüssen Bruno Hochuli


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. März 2013)

*AW: Rutenrohr selbermachen*

Da haste auch noch einen Thread mit Anregungen- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148749

Is aber ein wenig Arbeit drin....


----------

